# Speaking of my barking boy...



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

The thread about the HCNC playdate reminded me of this question I was going to ask. If Trooper wants to play with another dog, he will bark bark bark bark bark at the dog to try to get him/her to play. It would be nice to be able to be around other dogs and have conversations with other humans without the incessant barking. The other dog completely ignoring the other barking doesn't seem to phase Trooper. 

Is there a way to train him to quit that? Or is that just 'him'? I'm totally prepared for y'all to tell me that it's just his personality, which I'm totally ok with, I just wanted to check before I just write it off.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

It is a phase, but you need to curb it now before it becomes a reinforced habit. There are many ways of teaching them to tone it down. Both of my Hav's had a bit of a barking problem when I got them, they were older Misty 3, Yogi 6 months, I am a writer and sometimes I need "Quite"!!!! First I had to teach them to settle at home and Yogi needed a default to help him, after that teaching them not to bark at every dog that moved along with lots of on leash socializing. A couple of barks with a play bow are ok for me but no more. Hopefully Dave will have some articles for you.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WHAT?? say that again... sorry I couldn't hear you over the barking ... ound:


----------



## Ruby Tuesday's mom (Jul 15, 2012)

*Barking*

When Ruby was in puppy class - I too was having barking problems - at anything that moved!! The trainer at her puppy classes told me to try canned air that is used to clean computer keys - just give her bottom a little blast with air - not face (chemicals) or anywhere else - just a short little air puff. It definitely works for Ruby - I add "no bark" - and it only took 2 times to make a huge difference. It doesn't hurt, etc. and for Ruby it worked.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Air*



Ruby Tuesday's mom said:


> When Ruby was in puppy class - I too was having barking problems - at anything that moved!! The trainer at her puppy classes told me to try canned air that is used to clean computer keys - just give her bottom a little blast with air - not face (chemicals) or anywhere else - just a short little air puff. It definitely works for Ruby - I add "no bark" - and it only took 2 times to make a huge difference. It doesn't hurt, etc. and for Ruby it worked.


What is Daves thought on this one?


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

It would be just my luck for him to like having a burst of air on his bum. He'd probaby try to bite it. ound: My dog doesn't bark, particularly, but I could see that this could be a good way of discouraging other unwanted behaviors as an adjunct to the positive training methods -- assuming, as I said, that they do see it as aversive rather than fun. Sometimes we do have to pull out the big guns, I think, as long as they're no bigger than canned air. 
-- Eileen


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

Yep. My two little "angels" bark at other dogs when they want to play also. My trainer said this is a typical puppy behavior, and the adult dogs will ignore them until they settle down and act appropriately. The more adult dogs that I introduce them to, the more they settle down. Apparently other dogs can train my dogs better than me! But yes I also use the canned air to get their attention for certain things, like when I want them to back away from the front door. I don't have to spray it at them at all though, just spray it in the air. That works for me anyway.


----------

